# Brushless/Brushed Rollouts



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
I know the Reedy 4 Stars are not out yet, but can anyone make a guess from past experience with other brushless motors what the difference in rollout will be between the 4 star and say an 8 double?

I have never ran any brushless before and trying to get an idea of how different the gearing is going to be.

Have been waiting for the Sphere Comp/4 Star combo forever it seems!


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

Hoping I might get an educated guess this time around. I'm currently running a 1.6 rollout with an 8x2 and I have a 4 star/sphere comp on the way.
Anyone have a guess on the new rollout?
Thanks!


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

what kind of track,what size


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

mc43 said:


> what kind of track,what size


Flat Outdoor Asphalt - 220'
Thanks


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

try a 1.65-1.80 to start


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Milky (May 14, 2005)

I just got the same setup. How did the rollout work out for you? Also is this who I think it is?
Andy


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

Milky said:


> I just got the same setup. How did the rollout work out for you? Also is this who I think it is?
> Andy


The original suggestion was too high a gear for the 4 Star. I have been running a 1.2 rollout with a lot of success.

Who DO you think I am LOL! :wave: 

I'll be at HR's on Sunday Andy. Scot


----------



## Milky (May 14, 2005)

Ive been trying to figure out if that was you. Ok Richard told me 1.2 but that sounded way low but Ill try it.
Thanks
Andy


----------

